# Sleeve Hitch



## markmgm (Sep 16, 2003)

Does anyone know if a sleeve hitch for a Murray tractor will fit a Craftsman tractor ?


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't really know but if you can find one of each tractor you could take some critical measurements and make the comparisons. Make some sketches of the hole locations and such. These will be important.
Good luck, 
Chiz


----------

